# wireless keyboard and mouse



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 16, 2003)

So I'm assuming these were announced in paris... I'm a bit disappointed with them being white though. I was hoping they would come up with something that matched the G5 better.

Are all computers shipping with them? or is it an upgrade? I just went to the apple store and didn't see a way to add the wireless keyboard / mouse to a new G5.


----------



## fryke (Sep 16, 2003)

Guess that'll either come at a later point in time (adding them to your G5) or not being added at all, at least not as a replacement for the normal keyboard/mouse, as you'll need them to use your computer in single-user mode or in open firmware (the BT keyboard can't be used if the BT stack hasn't loaded).


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 16, 2003)

Good point.
Im not a big fan of wireless keyboard and mice in the first place. As if I dont already have enough remotes to buy batteries for...


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm all for choices, but personally I dig the white keyboards.  I ordered one for my G4.  

The reason I like em is this:  I often compute at night with only the glow of the monitor to light the keys - and that's just not enough if you're using the black keyboard.   The white one is much better in that regard...


----------



## bubbajim (Sep 16, 2003)

Am I the only one that thinks that both the keyboard and mouse for $140 is way over-priced for what they provide?

Look at the functionality of the Logitech MX Duo.  Both keyboard and mouse for around $89.

Apple wants to sell this wireless keyboard (which is quite too soft to the touch from a typists standpoint) and mouse (still only one-button) for $69 each!!

I think they look nice, but I want function.  I'll stick with the logitech.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 16, 2003)

-Wireless is good
-The price is typical Apple
-They are optional
-They seem ok
-White is good
-blah-blah

But where are the Apple PRO mice and keyboards? You know... The REAL innovations!!!


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 16, 2003)

i wonder the same.. apple needs to come out with a killer 5 button mouse for pro users.


----------



## Nosh (Sep 16, 2003)

MEOTIRGVKEJNRCFEIJK!


----------



## uoba (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, bit of a miss for me this one. Great for stylish public spaces with the LCD iMacs, but I want power in my fingertips. Bet Gandalf never used an Apple single button mouse (probably a Logitech or Kensington).


----------



## spitty27 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nosh _
> *MEOTIRGVKEJNRCFEIJK! *




loloolololololol hahahhahahaha....you missed a couple exclamation marks ;-)!!


that needs to become a smiley or icon to click on and add to the message


----------



## MDLarson (Sep 17, 2003)

Uh, I know it's a touchy subject for some (it is for me), but it's bad for Apple to have the one-button mouse.  I believe it costs Apple sales.  I've chatted with people (both online and in person) and many didn't know that two-button mice were available and worked seamlessly in OS X.  The fact that Mac OS X has built-in support for a right click (and scroll) makes the decision to stick with a one-button mouse all the more questionable.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, but there is a reason for this. Having only one mouse button was found - in the early days - to reduce training time and help calls by about 6%.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Sep 21, 2003)

So how easy is it to switch which computer the wireless keyboard / mouse is talking to? 

Would be nice to have one keyboard that can switch between two different bluetooth macs on the same desk.


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by symphonix _
> *Yes, but there is a reason for this. Having only one mouse button was found - in the early days - to reduce training time and help calls by about 6%. *




- in the early days - tech support used to be free even after the 90 days (or one year hard ware related) now wouldn't they make a profit off of at least half of that 6%?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 21, 2003)

You would have to pair up the bluetooth devices each time you switched. Also, the switching hardware would not be on bluetooth, so you would need a wired connection somewhere close to your keyboard location to make the switch in the first place. Kind of negates the 'wireless' part. Much simpler to use a KVM with a wired keyboard


----------



## Trip (Sep 21, 2003)

Oh wow. Now I've got to complain: for every mac user out there that cries over not having a two-button mouse: SHUT UP! There's no way on earth you can be lazy enough to not even reach over and press the control key while clicking! And a scroll wheel? While it would be nice...WHO CARES! Not like you're going to browsing a 90000 pixel website under a 640 resolution!

From a designers standpoint, and a daily mac user (geek) Apple has the best mice out on the market. And now that they're wireless...who knows what will happen!

But please...just stop complaining...honestly nobody wants to hear it.


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

Obviously you don't want to hear it, but some of us like to vent about it.  I personally don't know why Apple doesn't offer a multibutton mouse as an option.  Sure, it'll keep things simple for the Luddites getting their first computer, or the moms & pops who don't know much about this teknolijy stuff, but for power users, it's a small but still present extra expense.  Multibutton mice allow you to do more actions with more fingers on the mouse than having to use another hand for the control key, use the arrow keys or the scroll bar to scroll, etc.  They are far more convenient, which is why many people buy them.  If you're happy in your world of 1-buttonness and purple happiness, then that's fine, but don't try to keep us from venting about it, because eventually Apple will have to take notice.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 22, 2003)

I agree. Novices should have the standard one button mouse. Apple should offer the option to every buyer to get a multi-button mouse, and just charge them an extra $10 or whatever. This way, everybody's happy. Newbies get simplicity. Pros get a kick ass Apple mouse that has multiple buttons. 

btw, Two buttons with a clickable scroll wheel is just fine for me. Anything more seems excessive


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

...until you play Battlefield: 1942 (unfortunately, still not for Mac ) and see how useful it is to assign Mouse 4 to reload and Mouse 5 to prone. 

I would like having more than 2 mouse buttons, and I actually do.  My iMac's mouse has 3 buttons since the wheel isn't clickable (it's a trackball, not a wheel), and I have the 3rd button set to double-click by default.  The 4th and 5th buttons can be set to stuff like forward & backward in a browser, or page up/down in Word or TextEdit, or Levels and Gaussian Blur in Photoshop, or... well, you get the idea.  And of course games always benefit from having more mouse buttons.


----------



## MDLarson (Sep 22, 2003)

Trip, Apple mice _just plain suck_®.
One-button Apple Pro Mouse:  $60
Two-button with scroll Logitech Mouse:  $30



> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *btw, Two buttons with a clickable scroll wheel is just fine for me. Anything more seems excessive
> *


I use a Kensington Turbo Mouse at work with Mac OS 9.  Big honkin' scroll ball and four customizable buttons.

Button 1 - Click
Button 2 - Option-Click
Button 3 - Enter
Button 4 - Command-W (close window)

I FLY through windows and dialog boxes.  Maybe it's excessive to you, but it's a real boon to me and my workflow.

And BTW, if you are a gamer, you pretty much need a right-click.  Starcraft - almost a necessity.  Unreal - almost a necessity.  Any serious gamer who is looking at the Mac sees the pathetic one-button mouse as a check against Apple.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Sep 22, 2003)

I feel the reason why Apple has availablity of the right click and scroll in OS X is to give us choices.  I feel apple wants to stick with the single button (ease of use) but they give us the option of easily integrating the two button mouse into our daily usage.  All we need to do is plug it in.

What more do you expect from apple?  If you want a two button mouse, add one.  It's simple.  I love mine.  Other OS X users that I've spoke with don't.  Again, it's a choice thing.


----------



## Trip (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe, guess you guys didn't quiet get my post...through-out the post I was complaining about complainers, I end the post with "just stop complaining...honestly nobody wants to hear it." 

But I still stand by what I said.


----------



## MDLarson (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhino_G3 _
> *What more do you expect from apple?  If you want a two button mouse, add one.  It's simple.  I love mine.  Other OS X users that I've spoke with don't.  Again, it's a choice thing. *


Well, I expect Apple to offer a two-button mouse.  I have a box with a few puck mice and a rejected Apple Pro Mouse (black) if anybody wants them.

I'm gonna post a poll.  Let's put it to the vote!


----------



## plastic (Sep 22, 2003)

This release is a disappointment, period. I expected more from the industrial design department. Microsoft, (I hate to say this) has released better input devices with their new range of products and the multi button mouse is a really handy product.

Break the tradition of single button mouse please, Apple. You can have the wired mouse in single button BUT make the add on like BT mouse multi button, you will make loads of Apple users happy.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2003)

I stand by the sinlge button mouse.  If you want more buttons, third party mice have 'em, and at a reasonable price.  I mean, why complain about Apple not having a multibutton mouse, and then suggest it as a BTO option?  You pay the extra money anyway!

Makes no sense.


----------



## crash (Sep 24, 2003)

i understand why apple would only offer a one button mouse. simplicity is good.

but: if idiot windows users can figure out a 2 button mouse, surely anyone learning the mac platform will have less trouble. i totally think apple should have the option of a multi button mouse.

i've been using a kensignton turboball for almost 4 years now. i love it to death.


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes, but many idiot Windows users have no conception of what the difference is, or they are confused when they right-click and get an odd menu instead of what they wanted.


----------



## Reality (Sep 24, 2003)

In the defense of the idiot Windows user, I use to be one. The one click mouse was a bit of a learning curve for me. I got the hang of it now but when learning I often ran into stump where I couldn't figure out what to do without a right click. Even today I kind miss some of the easy thing I could do with a right click like get a pictures URL or new window and thing. I always have to look at the keyboard to perform those tasks and that takes myabe...4-5 seconds each time.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 24, 2003)

Just...get rid of the stupid 1-button mouse already...  Tell me what the *advantage* of the 1-button mouse is?  The disadvantage of the two/three button mouse?  Disadvantage of the scroll wheel?

Do the advantages of the one-button mouse outweigh the disadvantages?  Didn't think so.  They're just being childish at this point...


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 24, 2003)

Number of mouse buttons are a personal
choice - but even if i wanted a one-button
mouse, i would never pay $60 for one!

I just used the apple pro mouse at an apple training seminar and although it was a nice mouse, having to contrl/click all the time really sucked.

I am using a Logitech wireless optical mouse on my iBook and it is much better than the Apple pro mouse for my needs - and it only cost $39.

The Dual 1.25 GHz G4 i just ordered will no doubt come with the Apple Pro mouse - smashing it with my hammer should be very enjoyable! lmao.......As far as the wireless keyboard - been there/done that ...... ho hum ........ how cutting edge!


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

The cutting-edge part comes from it being Bluetooth, meaning you don't need anything extra besides a Bluetooth transmitter and you have a greater range for your keyboard and mouse (try squinting at your 15" monitor from 8 meters away! ).

Ripcord:  It keeps it simple for new users, and it keeps mouse makers in business.


----------



## MDLarson (Sep 25, 2003)

Right.  So go and vote!  Currently, two-button + scroll is in the lead with 32 votes with one-button in second place with 12.  You can vote for more than one option if you want Apple to offer two models.

Part of me thinks it's silly arguing about the number of buttons on computer mice, but I'm convinced Apple's got it wrong here.

BTW, doesn't Apple have a patent on a one-button mouse?  lol


----------



## iMan (Sep 26, 2003)

> Great for stylish public spaces with the LCD iMacs



He he he ... wonder how often a day they'll have to put out new keyboards and mice    

Viktor


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

For all the times you venture into the park with your iMac... 

MD:  I did, I voted for everything except 2-button mouse without scroll; I don't see why, if Apple _were_ to sell a multibutton mouse, they would leave the scroll wheel off it.


----------



## MDLarson (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *MD:  I did, I voted for everything except 2-button mouse without scroll; I don't see why, if Apple were to sell a multibutton mouse, they would leave the scroll wheel off it. *


Yeah, polls are tricky sometimes.  People vote for everything.  And I would agree with you on that point too.


----------

